# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  B9-de zwangerschapsvitamine bij uitstek! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*B9: de zwangerschapsvitamine bij uitstek, ook voor mannen!*

Folaat of vitamine B9 wordt aanbevolen aan vrouwen om het risico op aangeboren afwijkingen van de baby te doen dalen. Een nieuwe Amerikaanse studie wijst er op dat de voeding van de vader ook een weldoende impact kan hebben op de conceptie. 


*Een baby wordt ook in het bord gemaakt* 

Een zwangerschap of een zwangerschapswens vereist extra aandacht voor het voldoen aan de nood aan bepaalde voedingsstoffen. Dat is bijvoorbeeld het geval met folaat, beter gekend onder de naam vitamine B9 of foliumzuur. 
De vitamine is noodzakelijk voor de ontwikkeling van de foetus vanaf de prille zwangerschap. Ze bevordert de goede sluiting van het neuraal kanaal, de embryonale vorm van de hersenen. Een ontdekking van Californische onderzoekers toont aan dat de voeding van de vader ook een belangrijke rol kan spelen na de conceptie. 


*Een kwestie van chromosomen* 

Aneuploïdie is een algemene medische term die de afwijkingen groepeert van het aantal chromosomen in de cellen. Concreet: een aneuploïde cel heeft een abnormaal aantal chromosomen: 45 of 47 bijvoorbeeld in plaats van 46. 
De chromosoomafwijkingen kunnen leiden tot twee soorten syndromen. Het eerste syndroom is monosomie waarbij een chromosoom ontbreekt. Dat is bijvoorbeeld het geval bij het syndroom van Turner het gevolg van een ontbrekend seksueel chromosoom X bij meisjes wat gepaard gaat met afwijkende en kleine ovaria. 
Het tweede syndroom is trisomie waarbij er een chromosoom teveel is. De meest bekende vorm van dit syndroom is trisomie 21. 

*
Alle sperma is drager* 

Men schat dat 1 a 4% van het sperma van een gezonde man drager is van een bepaalde vorm van aneuploïdie. De aneuploïdie kan in sommige gevallen een miskraam veroorzaken. In andere gevallen is het de reden waarom sommige koppels moeilijkheden hebben om een kind te krijgen. 
De Amerikaanse studie ging na wat het verband was tussen de voeding en de chromosoomkwaliteit van sperma van 86 volwassen mannen in goede gezondheid. Nadat ze sperma doneerden werden de mannen bevraagd over de aanvoer van zink, folaat, vitamine C, vitamine E en bètacaroteen via voedingsmiddelen (vooral fruit, groenten en gedroogde groenten) en voedingssupplementen. 
Na een analyse per voedingsmiddel kwamen de onderzoekers tot de conclusie dat er een verband is tussen een verhoogde aanvoer van folaat en een laag aneuploïdiegehalte in het sperma. Bij mannen die meer folaten eten (772 mcg à 1150 mcg per dag) daalt het risico met 20 à 30% in vergelijking met mannen die minder folaten consumeren. 


*Meer fruit en groenten?* 

De Amerikaanse onderzoekers blijven voorzichtig bij de interpretatie van de onderzoeksresultaten en wachten op de bevestiging ervan door ander onderzoek. Toch opent de studie de deur naar een gedeelde verantwoordelijkheid tussen mannen en vrouwen wat voeding en zwangerschap betreft. Of met andere woorden, toekomstige vaders hebben er een nieuwe taak bij! 


01/04/2008 
Nicolas Rousseau, diëtist en voedingsdeskundige 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

